# I just deep fried a porterhouse steak! with Q-view.



## jaxrmrjmr (Jul 15, 2013)

A "pork porterhouse" that is............













IMG_0150.JPG



__ jaxrmrjmr
__ Jul 15, 2013


















IMG_0152.JPG



__ jaxrmrjmr
__ Jul 15, 2013






That's what it's called now, right?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Here's a pic from my wife's Food Network Magazine.













IMG_0157.JPG



__ jaxrmrjmr
__ Jul 15, 2013


----------



## shtrdave (Jul 15, 2013)

It looks really good, what if anything did you put on it?


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 15, 2013)

Better your arteries than mine...lol but how'd it taste?   Let's see the inside Q View!


----------



## themule69 (Jul 15, 2013)

I have deep fried whole pork loins. I'll now stick to smoked or grilled. just my













.02 cents.jpg



__ themule69
__ Apr 24, 2013






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## daveomak (Jul 15, 2013)

What ??? No smoke first ...   For shame, for shame, for shame....     (my best imitation of Gomer Pyle).....


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Jul 15, 2013)

shtrdave said:


> It looks really good, what if anything did you put on it?


I use a premixed breader from House Autry.  Their breader for pork is very good to me and the family loves it as well.  I don't care much for their other breaders.

My son just came home for leave from the Army.  His mom asked him what he wanted us to cook....

He said smoked ribs, fried porkchops, and a grilled ribeye.


----------



## boykjo (Jul 15, 2013)

Smoke or no smoke... I would love to eat that...... great Job.... thanks for sharing.... or maybe not...LOL

Tell your son we thank him for his service.............


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Jul 15, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Better your arteries than mine...lol but how'd it taste?   Let's see the inside Q View!


I grew up in Southeast Alabama.  The area that my family comes from was called "Jack, Alabama".  Not a town or anything as it wasn't even incorporated, it's just part of a county.  The fresh meat from hogs were either cooked on the spot, sugar cured, salt cured, or thrown in a barrel and covered in rendered pork fat to keep air from getting to it.  Whatever you dig out of the barrel is the part of the pig you eat as you had to leave the rest undisturbed or it would go bad.  That was at my grandparent's house.

Want to know what an outhouse is like? Or how my "Big-Mama" (great grandmother was skinny as a rail and maybe 5 foot tall) got her collards so green?  Guess...

Now that I have had that little flash-back......

It tasted really good.  What is there to not love about deep fried pork?  The wife cooked some iron skillet cornbread with whole corn and cheddar cheese added - a little honey butter on it.  Homemade mashed potatoes with a brown gravy - not from scratch but rather a mix from Sam's which is pretty decent.

I may die young, but I will die happy...













IMG_0158.JPG



__ jaxrmrjmr
__ Jul 15, 2013






The flash didn't work on the iPhone, but you can see how juicy it was.

There is no sense in frying a porkchop less than an a 1/2 inch thick.  I like mine about 5/8" or better.  And it has to have the bone.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Jul 15, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> What ??? No smoke first ...   For shame, for shame, for shame....     (my best imitation of Gomer Pyle).....


No smoke, but that is some good stuff right there.

I bet everyone that likes to deep fry meats, likes smoked meats.

I will not bet you that everyone that likes smoked meats, likes deep frying.

Thus, I am helping to build the site even without smoked meats.

That's my logic!


----------



## bama bbq (Jul 15, 2013)

I grew up on fried pork chops.  Yummo!  The kid deserves anything he asks for.  Heck give him a beer!  If he's old enough to serve he's old enough to be served.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Jul 15, 2013)

Bama BBQ said:


> I grew up on fried pork chops.  Yummo!  The kid deserves anything he asks for.  Heck give him a beer!  If he's old enough to serve he's old enough to be served.


My granny used to cook a porkchop to death.  Scared of getting worms.  Glad that it ain't that way anymore with pork.

I consider my son grown since he entered the military.  If he is old enough to kill or be killed, then he is damned sure old enough to have a beer.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 16, 2013)

Those, my friend, are some of the finest looking pork chops I have seen....   Chicken fried steak with french fries all smothered in chicken gravy is my favorite meal...  Wish I had me them chops smothered in CG.... and fries too.... ( my best "Dave likes fried food smothered in gravy" imitation)













IMG_0152.JPG



__ jaxrmrjmr
__ Jul 15, 2013


----------



## hambone1950 (Jul 16, 2013)

JaxRmrJmr said:


> I grew up in Southeast Alabama.  The area that my family comes from was called "Jack, Alabama".  Not a town or anything as it wasn't even incorporated, it's just part of a county.  The fresh meat from hogs were either cooked on the spot, sugar cured, salt cured, or thrown in a barrel and covered in rendered pork fat to keep air from getting to it.  Whatever you dig out of the barrel is the part of the pig you eat as you had to leave the rest undisturbed or it would go bad.  That was at my grandparent's house.
> 
> Want to know what an outhouse is like? Or how my "Big-Mama" (great grandmother was skinny as a rail and maybe 5 foot tall) got her collards so green?  Guess...
> 
> ...


----------



## gary morris (Jul 16, 2013)

That does look moist and Delicious.  Did you hit it with a hammer first?  I saw a guy on a US/UK cooking program the other night who did something real similar.  He hit it with a hammer first then coated it in egg wash, then into his 'secret flour' mix, then egg wash and a second coating before deep frying it, - it looked like yours, but flatter.


----------



## timsnewatsmokin (Jul 16, 2013)

oh my!!!! sign me up


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 16, 2013)

Wow those bring back some memories. They look excellent in my opinion!


----------



## Dutch (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh Yeah, I love me some fired pork.  As for changing the names on the pork cuts, it's just the pork industry way of being able to charge more for the stuff we love.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 16, 2013)

I am sitting here laughing. Wasn't it Jeff Foxworthy that said he was in HS before he knew you could cook meats other than in fried bacon grease and veggies didn't come with bacon in 'em? Only problem with deep frying is you don't get the good grease to make milk gravy. Fried foods, taters, cream gravy...... don't forget the biscuits & butter!

Those are some dang nice center cuts, I can't remember the last time I saw some that pretty.


----------



## chef willie (Jul 16, 2013)

Well now......obviously we can't eat like that every day now (or shouldn't) but that looks like a treat your boys been thinking about as he slops down Army grub every day. So, hell yeah...I'd of made it too. I'm with Dave.....gimme a chicken fried steak, coupla eggs, mess of hash browns and a ladle of gravy and I'm a happy boy the rest of the day....Willie


----------



## mneeley490 (Jul 16, 2013)

Those look great! But you scared me at first. I thought you had deep fried a *beef* porterhouse!


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Jul 16, 2013)

My dad grew up in central Illinois (farm country).  The little taverns used to make something called a tenderloin sandwich.  I've also heard them called "flatties".  It was a cut of pork tenderloin pounded out, then floured, and fried.  I suspect that is what you are thinking of.

These are bone-in porkchops.  It is the pork equivalent to a porterhouse beef steak.  Fried in oil about 375 degrees for five minutes.

We do porkchops about once a month, but we do fry our dinner once - twice a week.  It may be chicken wings, fried chicken, cubed beef/venison steak, pork chops, etc - or just some french fries which you can't get with one of those counter-top fryers.

DaveOmak mentioned gravy.  We even switch that up and I believe gravy could be its' own food group.  Country white gravy with cubed steak, brown gravy with porkchops, poultry gravy with chicken.
 

I love good food and the way it makes people feel!


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Jul 16, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> Wow those bring back some memories. They look excellent in my opinion!


That they do.  I like to do these when I have some of my country family over.  Surprisingly, most of them have quit frying things like this as well.

It's becoming a lost art.

They still fry up some good fish, but seem to think that fried pork is bad for you.  Go figure.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 16, 2013)

JaxRmrJmr said:


> My dad grew up in central Illinois (farm country).  The little taverns used to make something called a tenderloin sandwich.  I've also heard them called "flatties".  It was a cut of pork tenderloin pounded out, then floured, and fried.  I suspect that is what you are thinking of.
> 
> These are bone-in porkchops.  It is the pork equivalent to a porterhouse beef steak.  Fried in oil about 375 degrees for five minutes.
> 
> ...



why is that...  I do my fries this way and they turn out great...  just have to do a single serving at a time.... this way the oil doesn't get to cool and stop frying...


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Jul 16, 2013)

JckDanls 07 said:


> why is that... I do my fries this way and they turn out great... just have to do a single serving at a time.... this way the oil doesn't get to cool and stop frying...


That's probably the biggest thing as I have four kids (and usually a friend or two sleeping over) and have to cook a lot.  Besides that, I like the thick cut crinkle fries dropped in almost smoking oil that browns them up and leaves the inside tender and fluffy.  I have not been able to get the same results with the counter-top fryers.


----------



## shtrdave (Jul 17, 2013)

mneeley490 said:


> Those look great! But you scared me at first. I thought you had deep fried a *beef* porterhouse!


I used to cut up hunks of beef into cubes around stew size and toss them in the hot oil for a bath then hit with whatever my favorite seasoning was at that time, crispy outside and soft inside really good stuff.


----------



## cecil (Jul 17, 2013)

Wow, those look really good. I just felt an artery slam shut just looking at 'em. But what the heck I still have a few others left. I'm in.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 18, 2013)

shtrdave said:


> I used to cut up hunks of beef into cubes around stew size and toss them in the hot oil for a bath then hit with whatever my favorite seasoning was at that time, crispy outside and soft inside really good stuff.


YEP! It is not uncommon in the restaurant biz to trim a case of Beef Tenderloins removing Fat, Silver Skin and the " Chain " a strip of meat and connective tissue running the length of the cut. There is about 1/4 of the chain that can be re-purposed into 1 inch cubes for Beef Tip Dinners or Sandwiches and get posted as a Special in the Dining Room. The rest is edible but a bit chewy to sell. This 3/4's is marinated, cubed and Deep Fried for Family Meal or that which is served to the staff. The Fried Beef is very tasty with, as Dave described, a crispy surface and med/rare interior. Good stuff and a very different flavor from Tender Tips cooked any other way. Fast cooking too. Bottom line, although I never did it and learning the timing would take practice, I can vouch for a DEEP FRIED STEAK being Good Eats! ...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 18, 2013)

Mmmmmmm, fantastic! We have a little cafe here that serves deep fried chops with grits, gravy and two sunny side up eggs. Quite a treat!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 18, 2013)

Mmmmmmm, fantastic! We have a little cafe here that serves deep fried chops with grits, gravy and two sunny side up eggs. Quite a treat!


----------

